# Why CTD wont get my buisness ever again



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

Really? Dont know what kind of dirt they have but dang!

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/AMM-4120


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Agreed. Done with them also.


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Ditto. Sent them an email to remove my account and my displeasure of their "Business Practice's". My one voice is small, but many are powerful as one!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

***!!!! im paying less for 300wby ammo! those mother*******!!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

register for free - fill out your profile - see the ammo section. 
https://us.armscor.com/
you'll find the prices are much better
compare CTD's price for a brick of 22LR (500 rounds for $149.00 is robbery) and Armscor (500 rounds for $28.95). they're out of several calibers right now but it's worth the free registration and the daily drive by to see if they have new stock - or you can pay the $121.00 mark up at CTD.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

X2 Cancelled all my stuff from them as well. $399 for 200 rounds of .223 FMJ. Just awful. My range won't even allow you to shoot FMJ rifle ammo. I paid less than that for 1000 rounds just a few short months ago.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

A lot of these retailers don't realize that gun guys have memories like elephants. They are being penny wise and pound foolish. WE WILL REMEMBER, and when things clear out, which they will shortly, there are lots of people out there to buy from- THE ONES WHO DIDN'T SCREW US WHEN TIMES WERE TOUGH. At the gun show this weekend my buddy was looking for a box of ammo- one dealer was $25, another was $13. In other words some are seeing what's coming and are adjusting down to a normal market. Some ar's were still $1900, and some were $1295. I've seen it in real estate, and it will happen with guns and ammo.


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

The funny thing is, their ad in the latest American Rifleman shows that same box of Armscor 9mm for $12.29!


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

WesinTX said:


> .


 Someone will get their a** handed to them for that mistake. LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup...we're not the only ones who will drop them as a supplier either.

TH


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

CTD was also one of the first to cease black rifle sales after Sandy Hook.

They didn't need my money before, and they dang sure don't now!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

They've done this each and every time that there's been some event or other that disrupted the gun/ammo market: this isn't anything new... It seems that gun guys' memory isn't all that long...


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

CTD high prices and taxes , and raised there prices , I will buy local , midway, natches , southwest , sinclare , they do not get my money !


Sent from somewhere between Texarkana and Laredo


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

RogerB said:


> register for free - fill out your profile - see the ammo section.
> https://us.armscor.com/
> you'll find the prices are much better
> compare CTD's price for a brick of 22LR (500 rounds for $149.00 is robbery) and Armscor (500 rounds for $28.95). they're out of several calibers right now but it's worth the free registration and the daily drive by to see if they have new stock - or you can pay the $121.00 mark up at CTD.


Funny thing is roger when you click on find a retailer CTD is the only dealer that pops up on armscors website when looking at guns! Can't win for losing.

https://us.armscor.com/dealer/#


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Anybody used these guys before? They're the only ones that carry the 170Lapua I like in my long range gun.
http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/de...n-Full-Metal-Jacket-Boat-Tail-Box-of-100.aspx

**** good price too!


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

CTD has been charging $38 for the .22-250 rounds I use since the histeria set in, and there hasn't even been a run on this caliber. I said screw them and found 3rd Generation Shooting.g Supply out of Oklahoma still charging the same $22 I was paying before, PLUS flat rate shipping of like $7. CTD are done for in my book


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Haha*



dwilliams35 said:


> They've done this each and every time that there's been some event or other that disrupted the gun/ammo market: this isn't anything new... It seems that gun guys' memory isn't all that long...


Well mine is, lot of people like me never shopped online for ammo till now. Up until this runive always been able to walk into just about any academy or Walmart and grab what I needed whenever I needed it. I've only been online ammo shopping for about 6 months. So it was new to me.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*ammo*

FYI..I was at academy in webster saturday and they had a lot of ammo..lots of 223,308,45 and 9mm but no 22's...:texasflag
I did notice that they are keeping it at the customer service counter by the door ..


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

hookedonfishin said:


> FYI..I was at academy in webster saturday and they had a lot of ammo..lots of 223,308,45 and 9mm but no 22's...:texasflag
> I did notice that they are keeping it at the customer service counter by the door ..


 and at regular prices!


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

Anybody used these guys before? They're the only ones that carry the 170Lapua I like in my long range gun.
http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/det...ox-of-100.aspx

**** good price too!

Good Luck buying any ammo from them, they are in Canada.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

hadaclueonce said:


> Anybody used these guys before? They're the only ones that carry the 170Lapua I like in my long range gun.
> http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/det...ox-of-100.aspx
> 
> **** good price too!
> ...


Its components, not loaded ammo. If that makes a difference.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

For what it's worth, I was at Carter's country in Pasadena yesteday and they had a fair bit of ammo (no 22 though), powder, primers and bullets. I picked up some more 165gr Noslers BT's and some Sierra 165 Gamekings in 30 cal. Prices were normal.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bird said:


> For what it's worth, I was at Carter's country in Pasadena yesteday and they had a fair bit of ammo (no 22 though), powder, primers and bullets. I picked up some more 165gr Noslers BT's and some Sierra 165 Gamekings in 30 cal. Prices were normal.


Cabelas here in fort worth has a pretty good selection of bullets right now for rifles. Not much in pistol calibers though.
They have quite a bit online as well.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I wiped them off my computer a couple of months ago. I would not order from them if the price was free. Bad thing is they will survive, and stay in business. A lot of people (not members of this site) don't keep up with such things.

Shallow


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

When I closed my account I sent them an email about why I closed it. I know that they could care less but if more people did it well...

TH


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I just sent CTD an e-mail notifying them of my displeasure with their price gouging tactics. They're making a short term profit but really ******* off their long term customers that have kept them in business for years. When this guns and ammo. frenzy passes they'll be looking to that long term customer base for business.


----------

